

New NSA docs contradict 9/11 claims - jaxn
http://www.salon.com/2012/06/19/new_nsa_docs_reveal_911_truths/singleton/

======
sp332
Google has the text cached:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?strip=1&q=...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?strip=1&q=cache:http%3A%2F%2Fwww.salon.com%2F2012%2F06%2F19%2Fnew_nsa_docs_reveal_911_truths%2Fsingleton%2F)

------
burkesquires
To see the text, try removing the last directory...

[http://www.salon.com/2012/06/19/new_nsa_docs_reveal_911_trut...](http://www.salon.com/2012/06/19/new_nsa_docs_reveal_911_truths/)

------
hiccup
Working link:
[http://www.salon.com/2012/06/19/new_nsa_docs_reveal_911_trut...](http://www.salon.com/2012/06/19/new_nsa_docs_reveal_911_truths/)

------
siphr
You can only see a heading without any content. Anybody has this cached?

~~~
route66
The link contains the suffix "/singleton/" . Remove that, refresh.

------
richo
No content for me.. HN'd?

~~~
unimpressive
The link is broken, click the link in the headline in what looks like the half
loaded article to get the real article.

EDIT: Wait, why am I giving instructions to get there? This is hypertext
dammit!

LINK:
[http://www.salon.com/2012/06/19/new_nsa_docs_reveal_911_trut...](http://www.salon.com/2012/06/19/new_nsa_docs_reveal_911_truths/)

------
cantastoria
this is hacker news?

~~~
thrill
no

